# Kintsugi



## Leda (29 Dicembre 2013)

Quando i giapponesi riparano un oggetto rotto, valorizzano la crepa riempiendo la spaccatura con dell’oro. Essi credono che quando qualcosa ha subito una ferita ed ha una storia, diventa più bello. Questa tecnica è chiamata "Kintsugi." Oro al posto della colla. Metallo pregiato invece di una sostanza adesiva trasparente. E la differenza è tutta qui: occultare l'integrità perduta o esaltare la storia della ricomposizione? 
Chi vive in Occidente fa fatica a fare pace con le crepe. "Spaccatura, frattura, ferita" sono percepiti come l'effetto meccanicistico di una colpa, perchè il pensiero digitale ci ha addestrati a percorrere sempre e solo una delle biforcazioni: o è intatto, o è rotto. Se è rotto, è colpa di qualcuno. 
Il pensiero analogico -arcaico, mitico, simbolico- invece, rifiuta le dicotomie e ci riporta alla compresenza degli opposti, che smettono di essere tali nel continuo osmotico fluire della vita. 
La Vita è integrità e rottura insieme, perché è ri-composizione costante ed eterna. Rendere belle e preziose le "persone" che hanno sofferto... questa tecnica si chiama "amore". 
Il dolore è parte della vita. A volte è una parte grande, e a volte no, ma in entrambi i casi, è una parte del grande puzzle, della musica profonda, del grande gioco. Il dolore fa due cose: Ti insegna, ti dice che sei vivo. Poi passa e ti lascia cambiato. E ti lascia più saggio, a volte. In alcuni casi ti lascia più forte. In entrambe le circostanze, il dolore lascia il segno, e tutto ciò che di importante potrà mai accadere nella tua vita lo comporterà in un modo o nell’altro I giapponesi che hanno inventato il Kintsugi l'hanno capito più di sei secoli fa - e ce lo ricordano sottolineandolo in oro.
*

Dott.ssa Daniela Chiodi - Psicologa


----------



## mic (30 Dicembre 2013)

Questo non lo sapevo...
che modo diverso dal nostro che hanno per intendere molte cose...


----------

